# Bay Flats Lodge - "A Stellar Week"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
April 4, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Things have been heating up out on the waters of San Antonio Bay the past couple months, and Iâ€™m not just talking about the temperatures. Granted, springtime weather has been a blessing for us lately, but the fishing has simply come on like gangbusters. And just when I thought it couldnâ€™t be any better, Bay Flats Lodge customers have a week like they did this past week, with limits, or near limits, in record times and with minimal effort like we have not experienced in many, many years.

Since last Wednesday, the fish have cooperated like nobodyâ€™s business, giving anglers who have been fishing out of the boat an opportunity to catch a variety of species to include the major three - speckled trout, redfish, and flounder - as well as a couple others like jack crevalle and black drum. A lot of these catches for boat anglers are still being recognized over mud with shell and grass, but bare shell and hard sand is paying off at times, and should only continue to do so even more as we progress through the month of April and into May.

Wading anglers with this past week have also been exposed to quite a bit of fun. Trout and redfish limits came to those who opted to wade with live bait, but those who elected to toss lures really got a taste for what springtime fishing can be for those willing to put forth the extra effort. Artificial enthusiasts saw some of this yearâ€™s largest trout this past week, with several big redfish taking a close second. Many of these fish were taken on slow-sinking plastics like the Corky and Corky FatBoy, but not all of the action was confined beneath the surface of the water. More than a few of these big fish were taken on top water baits early in the morning in shin-deep water in areas of thick grass and potholes.

Everyone has struggled with the wind, but we always do this time of the year. The back lakes situated throughout Matagorda Island provide great cover from strong winds, so give them a try next time you find the middle of San Antonio Bay the color of chocolate milk. Their shallow water found in the back lakes, in conjunction with all the grass they often contain, offers a water filtration system that provides water clarity unmatched almost anywhere else along the Gulf Coast. If the lakes are not a possibility for you, try hitting some of the shallow shorelines lining the ICW between San Antonio Bay and Port Oâ€™Connor. Some of them may be small areas, but some cover quite a bit of real estate, and can often be a good alternative in high-wind conditions. Some people even like to wade these areas along the ICW. But regardless of where you fish, or how you fish, chances are great this month that you will enjoy every minute of it! Until next time, I hope everyone has fun out there, and that everyone will be safe!

**NEW:* *All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ'	Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*

























*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Wednesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
NNW wind 16 to 21 kt. Sunny. Bays choppy to rough becoming choppy.
*Wednesday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
N wind 7 to 12 kt becoming variable and less than 5 kt after midnight. Clear. Bays slightly choppy becoming mostly smooth.
*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Variable winds less than 5 kt becoming E around 6 kt in the morning. Sunny. Bays smooth becoming mostly smooth.
*Thurday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
SE wind 5 to 8 kt becoming variable and less than 5 kt after midnight. Mostly clear. Bays mostly smooth.
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
SE wind 5 to 11 kt. Mostly sunny. Bays mostly smooth becoming slightly choppy.
*Friday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
SSE wind around 11 kt. Mostly clear. Bays slightly choppy.
*Synopsis: *
A cold front will move into the middle Texas coastal waters around sunrise Wednesday morning with a strong offshore flow developing in its wake. A small craft advisory is in effect. High pressure will then build Wednesday night with light to moderate flow. Onshore flow will resume late Thursday and increase through Sunday as the surface high moves eastward across the Gulf of Mexico and as a surface trough of low pressure deepens over the central and southern plains. Strong onshore flow and high seas may occur late Saturday through Sunday over the coastal waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 78.1 degrees
Seadrift 75.9 degrees
Port Aransas 75.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 14*

Pic 14


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Booking Teal, Dove, and Blast & Cast Trips*

http://www.bayflatslodge.com/texashunting/teal-hunting


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Tired of taking customer to lunch, and not gaining any traction in sales? Try taking your customers fishing at Bay Flats Lodge. Watch many of our videos where the lodge, guides and staff make you look good in front of your customers. Let us take the hassle out of hosting. www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------

